# An offshoot post to the dad bod..



## evanstar (Dec 31, 2016)

As I have read the "Dad bod" thread with great interest and enjoyment, I wanted to ask another question for the XX-chromosomal readers: 

Would you choose a "Dad bod" with a reasonably full head of hair for his age, let's say mid-40's, or a guy who keeps his head with stubble, a couple of steps up from shaving due to the commonly noticed male pattern baldness, but who has a very fit, lean and muscular body? Imagine that both of these guys are "regular guys", both with good personalities, and all of that, so they are "even" in that regard.

Phrased another way: Are dudes who keep their manes cut super short, but who really don't give a damn about it, who accept it and don't have a problem with it, but who maintain their fitness viewed as "less attractive" than "Dad bod guy". How do women view hair when it comes to guys?


----------



## lorikeet25 (Jun 22, 2016)

My personal preference would be fit and bald. I am sure this varies widely.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Fit and bald!

Rather than soft with hair.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Livvie said:


> Fit and bald!
> 
> Rather than soft with hair.


The overwhelming majority of women are going to say ^this^, OP.

Duh.

Sure, a woman may love the man in her life to the moon and back, and she may be 110% totally happy and in love with him, but a fit physique will have her _all the more_ enthralled with him.

The hair/no hair thing will probably wind up coming down to personal preference.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Could care less about hair as long as he "owns it". Pick a style that works, crew cut, shaved bald, short clipped (but for heaven's sake no comb overs) and don't worry about it. Thinning or receding hairline doesn't bother me in the least as long as HE'S not self-conscious and apologetic. 

So dad bod with "good hair" would be far less appealing to me than fit guy with thinning or receding hair.

Personally? I love bald and fit . But that's just me.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

Oh. My. God. I am so completely a mutant. 

I want a soft guy with hair EVERYWHERE. I don't mean "doh boy" soft--just "when I hug him I don't feel bones" soft. And I like hair on his chest, arms, legs, head...everywhere. A man should have hair! If a guy does not have hair on his body, he's not old enough - LOL! Finally, I like a full beard and long, flowing, down his back hair. Now, I don't necessarily mean like Fabio (shiver) but a viking or native braid is hot and hot can be! 

So I'm not saying I would reject a bald fit man, but it sure would not be my ideal AT ALL! Give me dad bod with a trimmed full beard, chest hair, and locks neatly braided down his back, and NOW we're cooking.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

I too could care less about the hairline as long as you own it. 

Can't change that, but you can stay fit.

Especially if you wish to enjoy my fitness


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

happy as a clam said:


> Could care less about hair as long as he "owns it". Pick a style that works, crew cut, shaved bald, short clipped (but for heaven's sake no comb overs) and don't worry about it. Thinning or receding hairline doesn't bother me in the least as long as HE'S not self-conscious and apologetic.
> 
> So dad bod with "good hair" would be far less appealing to me than fit guy with thinning or receding hair.
> 
> Personally? I love bald and fit . But that's just me.


I am happy that My Love... loves me as neat-haired and fit.

I like hers veeeeery long and black. 

Especially, on a SunnyCMars day, driving down a desert road, her on the back of my motorcycle. No helmet, donned.

On the back, traveling at 90 mph....her hair straight back. Her wind-driven hair swept straight back, pulling a false grin on her pretty face.


----------



## Keke24 (Sep 2, 2016)

Bald, smooth heads for the win, regardless of physique.


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

Fit and bald.

I don't like blonde hair or long hair. I do like short, very stylish cuts on men that have a good crop of dark hair. So for me either thick, short dark hair or bald.


----------



## wild jade (Jun 21, 2016)

With hair. 

Some guys look okay bald, I suppose, but it's definitely not my favorite look.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm another who really wants to see hair on a man's head.. every time I see a bald man and he's younger.. I seriously think to myself... "Dang he could be a lot better looking with hair!"... I can't help it.. I've never been attracted to bald men.. or the receding hair line.. Yes... I know many can't help it.... it is what it is...

I love DAUGHTRY, the singer, his music (below)...but I'd never be attracted due to his look...(I'd want to change it !).... The 2 guys on the end are very attractive to me... it's due to having hair on their heads -as Daughtry's face is just as appealing to ...beautiful smile even! 










It's just a preference...not sure we can help it.. 

I've always been more attracted to men who don't have hairy chests, nor do I like beards .. but some stubble is gorgeous-- preferred always ... ..

In the younger years... I love long hair on some men, that rock star look... but as a man gets older.. this no longer works...


----------

